# Magnum Canister v AquaClear



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

So I'm getting a new filter. Its past time, I currently am using a Marineland Penguin and I've had a lot of issues with maintaining flow regular and fast enough to keep the bio-wheel turning. I love bio-wheels for their simplicity but its just not worth it anymore. The filter is also very noisy, and gets noisier if I kick up any of the Eco Complete particles during WCs.

So I'm looking at getting a AquaClear filter but keep thinking about the Hang On Tank Magnum Canister Filter read more here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3597 The reviews are great but I want to hear from anyone how has used it.

They are both currently on sale at drsfostersmith so I want to buy before it is over Sept 8th.

Any advice would be great!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the H.O.T (hang on tank) magnum. You can run it with charcoal all the time, but you can put in the micron filter and do a decent gravel wash/water polishing when you need to.  They are affordable, fit on the back of most tanks and parts are readily available. I would run it on tanks from 29 to 55 gallons. For a 55, the tank should be lightly stocker or have a second filter. Like any canister, you have to take it off and apart to clean, so having a second filter on the tank is an excellent idea. And the impeller is on the bottom, so don't suck up substrate particles or you will get both a noisy filter and need a new impeller. Sponge pre-filter do work, just keep them clean so they don't clog. 

I don't like the 'bio-wheel' attachment for the HOT magnum. The thing is awkward to attach and takes up a really long section of tank trim, it sticks out, its ugly, its unsteady and it gives you back the waterfall noise you got rid of by going to the closed filter. 

Compared to penguins, I alway prefer emperors. They have the spray bar to keep the bio-wheel spinning. Its noisy, but it works.

People who love aquaclears, swear by them. I think they are ok, but not perfect. The sponges like to float and water comes over the back of the filter if you lose the stupid 'leveling device', a little piece of plastic just attached by friction. Algae grows in them if they are near a sunny window. Recently I've had the bags of charcoal just dissappear and leave the charcoal loose in the filter. Manufacturers take note: Don't use biodegradable fibers in biological filters! And I was reading a thread recently http://www.fishforums.com/forum/equ...in-150b-power-filter.html?highlight=aquaclear about new aquaclears with brittle boxes. Make sure where you buy from has a good return policy.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Emc7: Good info! I'll keep all of that in mind.

I've never worked with a Canister before, so I'm hoping the directions will be easy to follow!

Anymore opinions out there?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

As emc7 said, those who love Aquaclear filters swear by them. I love my Aquaclear. It's extremely easy to change the filter media, and you dont need to do it too often. The only time the filter media will float, is when it becomes so dirty that the water can not pump water through the sponge, so it pushes the sponge up. You also never have to buy new cartridges (at least until they start to actually fall apart) and you can replace the chemical filter with what ever chemical/bio/mechanical filtration you want.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The hardest part of the hot magnum is putting charcoal in the can. I think you could use other media in it if you wanted to.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Lately I have been hearing a lot of complaints about new Aquaclear filters cracking and leaking. They have a decent pump so when that occurs they tend to keep running and spew water out of the tank.

Similarly, I have read a lot recently about lousy impellers on new Penguins and Emperors as well as spraybars on Emperors that detach and spray water everywhere.

I've always gone with the Marineland stuff because, to me, the Bio-Wheel makes a hell of a lot of sense.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have 3 AC filters. I love them. The leveling device is securely attached to the filter, at least on mine, and not a friction based thing. The 20 gallon filter is now 2.5 years old and I have never had a problem. The sponge does float some, but not enough that I have ever been worried about it. 

I can't speak too much to the charcoal issue as I rarely use charcoal. I currently have some in my 10 gallon that has been there for months (well past the recommended change time) without disintegration. I would think that this is not a problem if you are keeping up with that. That filter has been running for about 6 months and is replacing the POS Whisper that came with my 20 gallon kit. Hey it was fine for almost 2 years! Not too bad for a POS. I will say that my AC 20 (on the 10 gallon) seems to be doing very well with my snail infestation. That filter is full up with snails and I have not had any problem with the impeller. That part of the filter is clear of snails. I am taking steps to prevent future snailage in the filter itself. Damn snails. I like that I can see just how bad it is through the back of the filter (of course you still have to actually look at the filter back for that information to be available LOL). And in this case it is quite bad. 

I have had the 110 on my 100 gallon for a year and a half now. I have never had any problems with it and I can't say it is all that level. That is my second filter as I have a canister filter on that tank as well. 

I have never tried the other filters mentioned so I cannot compare. I have found that I like the AC's so see no reason to change. If I were to have the problems mentioned, especially a leaking or cracked filter, I would likely switch brands.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use just about every filter that comes my way, they all have good points and bad points. I think the hot magnums are about 250 gph at best.
I'm down on aquaclears just now because I bought a used one that works, but now I have to buy a basket, a leveling device and a lid before it will stop annoying me. 
They are quieter than the penguins and emperors.

I just had whisper filter cartridge dissolve on me, too. Did the price of cotton drop below synthetics or did I cultivate a new strain of fabric-eating bacteria? I think the manufacturers may have realized we rinse and reuse and are trying to force us to replace media on schedule. Charcoal everywhere makes me mad enough to switch brands. IMO the worst thing about the HOT magnums and the magnum 350 is having to deal with loose media in the cages. But loose media of your choosing is usually cheaper than any kind of pre-filled cartridge or bag.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you're worried about loose media, just buy a media bag. They are less than a dollar usually.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Magnum Emperor 400 is what i got, it's friggin noisy as heck so it got moved underneith the cabinet in the sump. I've also got a Fluval 305 works great love it.

Eh... If you can set up a sump I would suggest doing it, and alot of your problems are going to be easier to deal with. It will allow you to run an Emperor 400 without having to deal with the noise. Also you'll have more water to play with.

Simpler option would be to run either an Ehiem or Fluval canister filter. A couple more dollars than a magnum 350. But far better performance.


----------

